# So many detailing products now - how much the same stuff rebranded?



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

I've noticed of late lots and lots of new products by professional detailers. I do wonder how much of this is products we already know re-bottled with a fancy label on them? (and a price increase!) I know most snow foam comes from the same factory, and there's only so many different ingredients you can put in a shampoo. I know Zaino have developed a lot of products and have some cracking sealants, but out of the 9 or 10 others I can think of, how many of them are the same but re-badged?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I have always wanted to know this also.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Interesting topic, i doubt you will get a sensible answer though.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Agree with the above. How long is a piece of string and all that jazz, noone is gonna give you a sensible answer.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

A lot of the basic ingredients are going to be the same but there is a LOT of tweaking that goes on behind the scenes to find the perfect blend/recipe.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Does it matter?

I don't care if Duragloss is Zaino and Turtlewax is Zymol. Honestly I don't. 

No one is forcibg you to pay for the more expensive product. 

Asda clothes could be made in the same sweatshop as All Saints. 

Would it matter?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've heard an interesting fact/myth about clay :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this the "only one factory in the world" fact? I still don't see why people really care as long as you're happy with the results you get. you could use a 5p spogne and be happy and i wouldn't mind


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Thus thread would be closed with seconds, its unfair to ask traders to stand shoulder to shoulder, but yes your right there is alot of it about, you just have to see past the hype and get to the product inside.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> I've heard an interesting fact/myth about clay :thumb:


And that would be? I ve read they have to pay money to a japanese guy patented clay


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gally said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> I don't care if Duragloss is Zaino and Turtlewax is Zymol. Honestly I don't.
> 
> ...


agree


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

my reply is find something you like using and are happy with results and stick with it regardless of what lable it has on it ,


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dwmc said:


> my reply is find something you like using and are happy with results and stick with it regardless of what lable it has on it ,


also agree with this, think im going to be sticking to autosmart and wolfs products now...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

tzotzo said:


> And that would be? I ve read they have to pay money to a japanese guy patented clay


I've heard that also.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> also agree with this, think im going to be sticking to autosmart and wolfs products now...


I've said since the turn of the year that I will be mainly using AS products. Just have a few boutique waxes, selection of polishes, and maybe 2 shampoos and wheel cleaners (both a wax safe product, and an "aggressive/strip anything" product).


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

already sold my pot of celeste


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> already sold my pot of celeste


......but was it Celeste or was it really Poorboy's lol

Joking aside, all these sort of conspiracy theories came about in bodybuilding recently regarding Protein powder manufacturing and were actually 'founded' although many large companies prevented too much being said about 'actual contents' on forums when an independant 'consortium' started having various big name brands products lab analysed LOL Money talks and all that :doublesho

We all know that there are so many different brand names and no way on earth they all do their own research and manufacturing, so stands to reason many will be produced at X Chemicals to their own 'special recipe' which may or may not be the same recipe others use and then bottled and labelled accordingly


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> I've said since the turn of the year that I will be mainly using AS products. Just have a few boutique waxes, selection of polishes, and maybe 2 shampoos and wheel cleaners (both a wax safe product, and an "aggressive/strip anything" product).


i`m sort of going along the same lines , the cleaning side of things AS products do the job and very cheap , polish is personal preference but no needs for loads , depending on paintwork will determine which polish i use for getting rid of swirls but after that i tend to use the same polish for finishing regardless of what car it`s on , i`ve tried a few shampoos over the years but still return to my favorite which does the job , same goes for clay bars and snowfoam and choice product for wheels , as for boutique waxes well some are worth it , some aint although i do believe that this is where lsp products have moved forward in the last year or so , i sware by one wax on my car but this year i`ll be trying another product out which by all accounts gets great reviews by those who use it and comes highly recommened . 
i`m not naming products . brand names in this post as it`s more to do with agreeing with what you said , hope that made sense


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

c2 is made by


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the question, but I don't see how you can get an answer unfortunately.

The suppliers won't be talking, and in the absence of a law compelling them to reveal ingredients there's simply no reasonable way to find out.

Although I generally agree with the "find something you like" and "don't worry about it" type responses (even though they don't answer the question...) it would actually be nice to avoid buying the same crap with a different badge in the process of trying to FIND something you want to stick with!


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

gally said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> I don't care if Duragloss is Zaino and Turtlewax is Zymol. Honestly I don't.
> 
> ...


Course it doesn't. And I never said anyone was forcing me. I'm just interested in getting the best product for the best price.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Whilst I may be interested in this, my take is that this information ( unless dragged up through internet detectives ) should actually remain private.

It's a private contract from one business to another. It's allows the companies to extend their products within everyones priceband and assists with the brand name.

Whats not been mentioned here is partly well for me at least I not only buy products on just what they are, but I look importantly for customer service. In this day & age it's good to build a rapport with suppliers, you'll be surprised at the benefits it gives you as a purchaser. Cheaper delivery, friendly service and above all someone who if you phoned or emailed, would respond direct with what you are asking.

For me it's a tad more than just the product itself, ok price works as they will all be generaly around the same but we have to remember a lot of companies selling detailing products are still young in the eyes of the world and just trying to cater for everyone within their means and network.

No-one is doing this to 'diddle' anyone. Just offer a service to me, you and anyone else.

Let a private company contract remain as that - private. 

my 2p

:thumb:

*EDIT*

Oh and re clay, I did my own homework in the early days and managed to find a 9lb block of clay, same properties as 'detailing clay' for about £7 a lump. Tried it and it did the job, was not a fantastic colour or placed in fancy box - it just worked. simple.

Making my own homebrew wax has really highlighted to me actually how much hype there is out there when it comes to ingredients and such. There is no legality on what I can and can't say about it so if I said I managed to obtain some more expensive than gold oil from the goobygamba tree located deep in the Conga forests which has to be melted down and woven by the bakker spiders to create the perfect blend then who's going to catch me out ? ? ( p.s don't google that I just made it up )

I'm waffling now - but you catch my drift.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Pleased to tell you that Autosmart chemicals are all developed and manufactured at our Head Office near Lichfield, to our own formulations. We don't manufacture for anyone else and our products aren't available in any other brand.


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Sue! See, people said I'd get no answers but they didn't think the answer might be positive


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> more expensive than gold oil from the goobygamba tree located deep in the Conga forests which has to be melted down and woven by the bakker spiders to create the perfect blend


ooooh... sounds like an £8,000 wax to me :lol:

any chance of a 15ml sample for for £1000 :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> ooooh... sounds like an £8,000 wax to me :lol:
> 
> any chance of a 15ml sample for for £1000 :lol:


In a nice Perspex box ? :thumb:

Lol, it does make you wonder sometimes


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

its a good question , but as said there is noe way to find the answer, a company wont come forward and honestly say you can get the same product they sell for cheaper elsewhere.

However this is a forum for advice and people should be able to voice their honest opinion and give good advice to people.

Do people want to pay the extra cost for Bilberry wheel cleaner if apperently identical product AB verry cherry wheel cleaner is cheaper.

I dont see any reason why people cannot give over information to what they feel may be a duplicate product by another company if it benefits some one financially


----------



## Abarth225bhp (Aug 12, 2011)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Do people want to pay the extra cost for Bilberry wheel cleaner if apperently identical product AB verry cherry wheel cleaner is cheaper.


If it comes in a fancy container/packaging then most of these idiots will.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> its a good question , but as said there is noe way to find the answer, a company wont come forward and honestly say you can get the same product they sell for cheaper elsewhere.
> 
> However this is a forum for advice and people should be able to voice their honest opinion and give good advice to people.


Well said, and I'm dead chuffed to see Autosmart taking the opportunity to state their position - I tip my cap to them.



Abarth225bhp said:


> If it comes in a fancy container/packaging then most of these idiots will.


Looking at your other "contributions" to date, I guess you just registered an account so you could troll.

Cheers,
Bel385bhp.


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

As far as Acrylic sealants are concerned, Car-Lack , Klasse and Werkstat are one and the same product...

.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

MrBoJangles said:


> Thanks Sue! See, people said I'd get no answers but they didn't think the answer might be positive


We certainly have absolutely nothing to hide. In fact, we're very proud of our R&D and manufacturing capability. At the end of the day it is what has made us successful and unlike many chemical manufacturers we ONLY make products for the transport and automotive market, so we need to ensure that our R&D is right up there! Where we differ from many is that our focus is purely on the professional user and trends at this end of the marketplace, rather than on retail, so we don't get involved in the fancy packaging and latest buzzwords. Our customers want products that work first time every time, quickly, safely, leaving a great finish at a reasonable cost.


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Sue, you are completely on my wavelength on this. And your point about it making you successful is exactly what I was getting at. It seems so many detailers and sellers have jumped on the 'own brand' bandwagon with fancy bottles and massive prices when in effect they are giving me, the customer, nothing more than someone like yourselves or Zaino, or Serious Performance, Bilt Hamber are giving (I use these as examples because I rate their products and know they do their own r&d. I'm sure there's more than them but they are only ones I can think of off hand.) 

I really do believe consumers will start to go back to basics where products are concerned, when they realise there's so little in the finish between Zaino z2 or SP sealant and something x10 the price. And I'm not saying this blind either, I've had all the top waxes, Zymol all the way up to Vintage for example.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Like this thread alot guys. Nice one op. Not seen any that product is crap this product is to expensive etc etc. Is this not why we are on DW for along with help and knowledge and to have an open debate on all sorts of things. Sue J you go girl :thumb: Lovin the we make it, it works job done and no fancy packaging  Sometimes we get what we pay for and sometimes we dont. IMHO that is why we ask in our posts to find the best value for money product which does the best job for us:thumb: Like i said Great thread guys


----------



## [email protected]ximax (Apr 28, 2011)

Fir the reason i love Auto Smart products is cos their packing is nothing fancy its god what the product is and what it does and how to use it thats all you need long as the product does what it says it will it dosn't matter what it comes in!

For the reason alone i love autosmart products.


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

The_Bouncer said:


> I managed to obtain some more expensive than gold oil from the goobygamba tree located deep in the Conga forests which has to be melted down and woven by the bakker spiders to create the perfect blend


You'll be hearing from my solicitor. I've already secured an exclusive licence to the oil from all goobygamba growth in the Southern Hemisphere. You can keep your ****ty spiders.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a bottle of morello raffini-Inizio compound and I was told by a company in the Netherlands it's actually Menzerna re-branded but cheaper. 

The bottle is the same, but I don't know how true it is.

Edit; the bottle has 'FASTGLOSS' printed on the actual bottle too.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

acrebo said:


> You'll be hearing from my solicitor. I've already secured an exclusive licence to the oil from all goobygamba growth in the Southern Hemisphere. You can keep your ****ty spiders.


Bugger :lol:

Thought I was onto a winner


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Cadillacman said:


> As far as Acrylic sealants are concerned, Car-Lack , Klasse and Werkstat are one and the same product...
> 
> .


Wrong! (We have written evidence of this from Werkstat)


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

badman1972 said:


> ......but was it Celeste or was it really Poorboy's lol


Wrong, Definately Chemical Guys :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

this is always going to be a touchy subject for the traders on here, but i do agree SOME of the detailers fancy labeling is abit OTT but then that could be quite easily said about the other 2 biggies of SV and Zymol. 

Tbh to a degree i dont mind paying as long as it works but is at reasonable cost i mean this year for example saw me dump pneu in favour of RD50 purely on grounds of cost and tbh it works just as well does not smell as nice or fancy but it does the job end of.

i have heard about a few items but am not willing really to say as i cannot provide much proof apart from what a few people have said as well as some traders/users on here having two accounts....which i dont think is quite right tbh in effect bigging up there own product.


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Wrong! (We have written evidence of this from Werkstat)


ok so I stand corrected,
I'm just going by the info provided by CYC....maybe they would like to comment...


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Cadillacman said:


> ok so I stand corrected,
> I'm just going by the info provided by CYC....maybe they would like to comment...


There have been claims made but our evidence from Werkstat has shown these claims to be untrue. There is some common technology but none of the Werkstat products we sell are the same as any Carlack products.

Werkstat is different to Carlack and Klasse.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive heard all sorts.. no stone cold evidence to prove any of them so i wouldn't throw accusations around on them..

just reliable resources..


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> There have been claims made but our evidence from Werkstat has shown these claims to be untrue. There is some common technology but none of the Werkstat products we sell are the same as any Carlack products.
> 
> Werkstat is different to Carlack and Klasse.


Looks like I'll have to give the Werkstat products a try then :thumb:

.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there more misinformation than actual information?

I know a bloke down the pub whose brother said that his sister found out on the internet that Hair wax and car wax are one and the same.

Word.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Cadillacman said:


> Looks like I'll have to give the Werkstat products a try then :thumb:
> 
> .


You'll love them. So easy to use, awesome finish, great durability.

(And we have a money-back type guarantee so you can buy with confidence. :thumb: )


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Is there more misinformation than actual information?
> 
> I know a bloke down the pub whose brother said that his sister found out on the internet that Hair wax and car wax are one and the same.
> 
> Word.


well there will be similar ingredients :lol: beeswax will be in both(well its in most car waxes)



John @ PB said:


> You'll love them. So easy to use, awesome finish, great durability.
> 
> (And we have a money-back type guarantee so you can buy with confidence. :thumb: )


i didn't like the look of the wekstatt kit on a white evo or a blue focus ST but guess thats personal preference..

the money back guarantee helps though.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

As you say, personal preference, and it will look _very_ different to a waxed finish but I am quite surprised. On white it's (in my view) pretty much unbeatable and only the nano-sealants (Body Wrap and Nanolex) get near it.

Sometimes on Ford Performance Blue Blackfire AFPP is preferable; depends if you're looking for maximum reflectiveness (Werkstat) or a bit more gloss at the expense of a touch of reflectiveness (Blackfire).

What aspects of the finish didn't you think we so great? I'm quite interested to know.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I think Werkstat looks great on all I have seen it on, but white's and silver's I think it looks truly stunning


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If anyone is feeling particularly inquisitive look at the manufactured website or ask them for MSD Sheets for the products you want to compare. This is not ********** but should give you % of some active ingredients


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> As you say, personal preference, and it will look _very_ different to a waxed finish but I am quite surprised. On white it's (in my view) pretty much unbeatable and only the nano-sealants (Body Wrap and Nanolex) get near it.
> 
> Sometimes on Ford Performance Blue Blackfire AFPP is preferable; depends if you're looking for maximum reflectiveness (Werkstat) or a bit more gloss at the expense of a touch of reflectiveness (Blackfire).
> 
> What aspects of the finish didn't you think we so great? I'm quite interested to know.


well the ST wasn't terrible.. but it wasn't as reflective as I like.

the evo... is it possible that the single stage paint effected it?
as it didn't look anywhere near as glossy as RG55, Supernatural, Shield or Onyx.
which were the best in terms of gloss on the same car.

the waxes looked far better on that particular car..


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> well the ST wasn't terrible.. but it wasn't as reflective as I like.
> 
> the evo... is it possible that the single stage paint effected it?
> as it didn't look anywhere near as glossy as RG55, Supernatural, Shield or Onyx.
> ...


Interesting. Be good to know how they were prepped (polish etc) before hand and also if the full kit was used.

Gloss does increase when Jett Trigger is layered (3-4 coats brings more gloss).


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks to PB for their input. It's how I hoped the thread would go!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Interesting. Be good to know how they were prepped (polish etc) before hand and also if the full kit was used.
> 
> Gloss does increase when Jett Trigger is layered (3-4 coats brings more gloss).


would need to ask calum001 on the evo.. afaik it was polished with menzerna. and im not sure if gloss was used?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

MrBoJangles said:


> Thanks to PB for their input. It's how I hoped the thread would go!


I'm not quite sure how to take that but I'll take it at face value.





CraigQQ said:


> would need to ask calum001 on the evo.. afaik it was polished with menzerna. and im not sure if gloss was used?


Be interesting to know; would be good to see the process etc.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I too really don't like the werkstat kit. Prime acrylic and strong are very good. But apart from that, I really didn't enjoy using it and wasn't all that impressed with the results. Also, whereas one layer of wax will usually see you a while and give you good results I got fed up having to apply a few layers before it got there. Wolfs is far superior on White IMO and a far cheaper option


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Cadillacman said:


> As far as Acrylic sealants are concerned, *Car-Lack , Klasse* and Werkstat are one and the same product...
> 
> .


As many may know Klasse All in One and Klasse SG are Acrylic protection products. If you check out many of the US websites they are recommended in creating Perfect Show car shine by the use of "layering" with other products like P21S or NXT.

The chaps in the USA use "Klasse" products to do this. However they are not available in the UK and Europe, but they are manufactured in Germany. (This bit of research took me ages and was a bit like "All the presidents men" lots of people being "Economical with the truth".) The first product to use is "Klasse All in One". In Europe this is called "Carlack68". This cleans, very lightly polishes and protects the vehicle. You then place TWO coats of "Klasse Sealant Glaze" one top of this, these should be placed on the vehicle with a 24 hour time lapse between them to allow the Acrylic formulae to cure. Klasse Sealant Glaze is called "Long Life Acryl Wax" and is available from Carlack in Europe. The Sealant Glaze creates real depth of shine and enhances protection. The Acrylic finish will protect the paint for between 6 months and 9 months so you only need to do this occasionally 2 to 3 times each year.

For information on these Carlack products check out:

http://www.carlack.de/

(Carlack deny they make Klasse and say they are a competitor, (I have had some email discussions with them, they are also very happy to answer questions about Klasse which seems strange) However check out the "Company" section on the website and compare this with the Autopia "How to Enhance your Klasse Experience" dates and info seem to match

You can get the Carlack in Germany from the supplier but I tried this and with currency exchange etc it is really difficult. My research has found out Carlack68 is used by aircraft owners to clean and protect aircraft, it protects them from UV at high altitude so your car will be UV proof.
The Car-Lack Nano Technology Car Care system gives an alternative to traditional polishes giving high levels of UV protection and withstanding far greater temperatures. Actually Car-Lack 68 is neither a polish or a wax, but a combination of cleaners and preservers. CarLack is very similiar to Klasse (and may actually be made by the same people ) but offers 10-20% improvements in performance.

Car-Lack products have been around in Germany for over 20 years and the new "nano-technology" polish, so called because of the extremely small size of the particles used. It was awarded a Gold medal for surface protection as long ago as 1986! In 2004 Car-Lack announced a new formula Nano technology systematic care combining within one product a cleaner, tar remover, rust dissolver, preserver and the new formula acrylic wax coving surfaces with a micro fine covering. Car-Lack was selected by Mercedes Benz as a supplier as long ago as 1986. There motto is Quality not Quantity,

It should be noted that Car-Lack do not advocate the use of NXT, P21S or any other carnauba waxes on top of their products. However at show level this is common to produce the wet look shine that is so much admired and this is key to creating that amazing perfect shine.

Please note….. preparation is everything…… you can't take a dull swirl marked surface to showroom shine without some work first. Depending on the state of the paintwork it may need compounding and polishing. This creates the shine. The polishes and waxes just enhance it.

The products:
Car-Lack 68 Systematic Car Care.
A combined cleaner and preserver that can be applied on older paintwork which "bonds" to the paint and 'self shines" as it cures. Easy to apply and buffs off after 40mins Fully cured in 48 hours. Available in 500ml and 1000ml bottles

Car-Lack 68 Long Life Acryl Wax.
For new paint and metallic paints. Simply wipe on thinly and buff off
Can be used to extend the life of Car-Lack 68 and can be layered on top
Available in 500ml bottles

taken from here http://forum.meguiars.co.uk/showthread.php?973-Klasse-Carlack-Acrylic-with-NXT


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> I too really don't like the werkstat kit. Prime acrylic and strong are very good. But apart from that, I really didn't enjoy using it and wasn't all that impressed with the results. Also, whereas one layer of wax will usually see you a while and give you good results I got fed up having to apply a few layers before it got there. Wolfs is far superior on White IMO and a far cheaper option


I'm quite surprised but it does depend upon your expectations.

One application of Prime then Jett Trigger should see about 4 months durability, layering it will extend it.

There's never going to be a product that's perfect for everybody!

Glad you're loving Body Wrap! It's very sharp on white.

Interestingly, I think Body Wrap gives a very similar aesthetic finish to Werkstat on white, maybe Werkstat is slightly less 'glassy'. Body Wrap does bead more tightly.

Back on message, yes, there will be commonality between some detailing products, but there does seem to be a strong 'Chinese whispers' effect.....


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I heard Polished Bliss Ltd and CleanYourCar were the same company? :speechles

Disclaimer: The above is not true, and is intended only as a light hearted joke. Please dont sue me for slander.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

amiller said:


> I heard Polished Bliss Ltd and CleanYourCar were the same company? :speechles
> 
> Disclaimer: The above is not true, and is intended only as a light hearted joke. Please dont sue me for slander.


:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

amiller said:


> I heard Polished Bliss Ltd and CleanYourCar were the same company? :speechles
> 
> Disclaimer: The above is not true, and is intended only as a light hearted joke. Please dont sue me for slander.


no no no no...

i heard they are all owned by wal mart and every bottle has the same thing with a different label...

Disclaimer: Please dont sue me for slander. andy started it lol


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> As many may know Klasse All in One and Klasse SG are Acrylic protection products. If you check out many of the US websites they are recommended in creating Perfect Show car shine by the use of "layering" with other products like P21S or NXT.
> 
> The chaps in the USA use "Klasse" products to do this. However they are not available in the UK and Europe, but they are manufactured in Germany. (This bit of research took me ages and was a bit like "All the presidents men" lots of people being "Economical with the truth".) The first product to use is "Klasse All in One". In Europe this is called "Carlack68". This cleans, very lightly polishes and protects the vehicle. You then place TWO coats of "Klasse Sealant Glaze" one top of this, these should be placed on the vehicle with a 24 hour time lapse between them to allow the Acrylic formulae to cure. Klasse Sealant Glaze is called "Long Life Acryl Wax" and is available from Carlack in Europe. The Sealant Glaze creates real depth of shine and enhances protection. The Acrylic finish will protect the paint for between 6 months and 9 months so you only need to do this occasionally 2 to 3 times each year.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude but I had already researched this information myself.
I've been using the Klasse products for about 5 years now and started using Car-Lack Nano since last year......

.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> One application of Prime then Jett Trigger should see about 4 months durability, layering it will extend it.


It's ok stuff, bit pricey for what it is but then guess that can be said for many products.

Would say the 4 months durability with one application might be somewhat off, not in this country anyway.


----------

